# Mitch Hedberg Stand-up



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Jul 25, 2013)

I must admit I have never seen this guy.

He is funny.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2013)

He was pretty young, and he committed suicide...funny how sad some comedians are in real life, kind of like clowns.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

He was a very, very funny guy.  RIP.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)




----------

